# Ricochet's photo journal



## Lexxy (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello there lovelys, my name is Lexxy and this is a little forum to post pictures and discuss my newest baby, Ricochet.

























I'm a first time hedgehog owner so this was quite the intimidating and exciting event.

Little Facts:
+ Ricochet was born on Feb 19th, 2012, so he's a little over a month old. He was so tiny when he was born, Ricochet had to stay with his momma almost a week longer than his siblings, now he's healthy, happy and eats like a little piggy.
+ He's very, very social and loves climbing around and snuggling in my hands. [also pooping and peeing all over my hands/arms while we try to take pictures]
+ He is a pinto and I received him from a breeder 40 minutes from me; I live in St. Louis, Missouri.
+ He currently lives in a 2x3 C&C cage with fleece lining
2 snuggle sacks filled with fleece pieces
Carolina Storm wheel [currently in training to use the wheel, he wants to run on it but doesn't understand he cant stop, then falls off]
Igloo [which he refuses to use]
One of momma's shirts he loves to burrow in
etc rubbery toys to nose around
water/food bowls
+Ricochet is currently being SLOWLY switched over to Chicken Soup for the Kitten Lover's soul. I bought this for him due to him being so small for his age, he'll be switched over again to the light cat formula in a few months.

Any questions, comments, concerns, etc are VERY VERY much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

He's adorable! Looking forward to more pics


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful hedgie! and I love the name. 

Nice piercings too.

Just on the food - most of us use a mix of two or three cat foods, both to give variety and to hopefully cover anything that might be missing from one food. CSFCLS is a great choice, but you may consider supplementing with something else. Also, they seem to be switching over to circle-shaped kibble, while a lot of hedgies prefer Xs or other shapes because of ease of eating.

Overall though, it sounds like you're doing a great job so far!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Your new baby is just precious!


----------



## joloveshedgies (Mar 4, 2012)

He is gorgeous love, what lovely photos.

Hugs

JO xx


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome! Ricochet is adorable.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's absolutely adorable! So tiny!

Although...I hope his siblings weren't adopted out at only 3 weeks old... :? 

Please keep the pictures coming - he's too cute not to share.


----------



## Lexxy (Dec 20, 2011)

Is there any food you guys would recommend mixing with his current CSFKLS?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Anything with 30% protein, 15% fat or lower, and as much fibre, with no fillers and meat as the first ingredient is good.

Check out what you have at your local pet stores, because the same variety is not always available


----------



## Lexxy (Dec 20, 2011)

[sorry for the awful picture quality, my nikon's lense is failing to work]
First tomato!









Anointing for the first time! 









Cute as a button


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such a little cutie. Their first anointing is so exciting!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Ricochet is very cute  Did you do something special to make him interested in the tomato? Agatha just doesn't seem interested in veggies.


----------



## Lexxy (Dec 20, 2011)

I just cut it in half and he went to town. He adored it, of course it was a very sweet cherry tomato. 
He also had his first banana yesterday, he loved it and annointed but he loves tomatoes more it seems. Luckily I'm a huge salad lover.

Also, he hates mealworms. They are freezdried, maybe that's why.

We took our first bath today.









Grumpy and huffy about water
After bath snuggles.


----------



## suburbandipitymommy (Apr 20, 2012)

Did you get her from a Missouri breeder, I've been looking for one un the state


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such an adorable snuggle picture!


----------

